# Aviation



## jennynewell (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Guys / Girls,

Just wondering does anybody know of any Aviation Jobs going.

I have 12yrs exp in Flight Operations / Crew Planning and ground management?

Thanks,

Jenny.


----------

